# House sparrow with a broken leg?



## LoyalForever

So my boyfriend and I went to the post office today on bike and we stopped by mcdonalds for some water. When I was parking my bike I looked down( I have awful vision) and thought I saw huge gump of gum. so i moved my bike in closer only to see the Gump of gum twitch lol you couldnt imagine how much I freaked when I saw it moved. Anyway not the point, I did check around for a nest, no site of it anywhere. He was right under the Mcdonalds sign on the concrete. So its in a plastic tub with the heating pad on low and a light shining on him to also help keep him warm. 

HE chirps A LOT, I found out its a house sparrow.I'm kinda worried if i might feed him too much, how can i check?. ALSO he I think he might have a broken leg  he crawls with only his right foot while his left in tucked under him. Is it broken or only sprained? 
Please help!! I did get some bird food from the pet store, its baby formula for mc craw birds. Is that not good enough??


----------



## Charis

Baby birds at this age don't walk around. This one is probably scooting to find warmth. Make a nest shape [dounut] out of a wash cloth, or such, that will surround him to make him feel safe.
Please let the heating pad on low and no higher.


----------



## LoyalForever

Hey, Ill do that right away thx  just the only thing that worrys me that he does use his right but not the left :/ Shouldnt he be able to crawl correctly yet or do they have to learn how to crawl


----------



## Charis

They pretty much stay in the same place at this age...in the nest and since I can't see him, in real life, it's hard to say if there is a probelm or not.


----------



## LoyalForever

mmm ok Ill try to take a better pic tomorrow he is sleeping right now


----------



## TAWhatley

Please go here for diet and care info: http://www.starlingtalk.com/babycare.htm You will find lots of super info at that link. It's for both starlings and sparrows.

Terry


----------



## LoyalForever

thank you, I read it and I learned a lot form it  the baby bird has been eating a lot O.O haha but its really cute. I've been feeding him Exact formula for mc caws. Is that formula ok or should i make the formula in the link


----------



## TAWhatley

LoyalForever said:


> thank you, I read it and I learned a lot form it  the baby bird has been eating a lot O.O haha but its really cute. I've been feeding him Exact formula for mc caws. Is that formula ok or should i make the formula in the link


The diet from Starling Talk would be much better for the little sparrow.

Terry


----------



## cotdt

Here are mine, mine are finches but they are similar:


----------



## cotdt

They fledge at 15 days but took 5 weeks to wean. When I finally let them out I was surprised to see their father, who have never even seen them, come out of nowhere and start to feed them (when they no longer needed the feeding). The mother abandoned them when they were only 1 day old, after we moved the nest, and they were starving after a while so I had to take them in. To this day, the babies still come onto my shoulder to play and sing. They are very tame and friendly.


----------



## goga82

cotdt said:


> Here are mine, mine are finches but they are similar:



ohhhhhhhhhh my God.....wow umm umm im left speachless how cute they are. thanks for posting pictures of these lil furry ummmmmmmmmm


----------



## cotdt

goga82 said:


> ohhhhhhhhhh my God.....wow umm umm im left speachless how cute they are. thanks for posting pictures of these lil furry ummmmmmmmmm


Yah they are amazing creatures, and easy to feed. When they see me they just look at me and open their mouths wide expectantly. If I don't immediately put food in their mouths then they start squeaking like the little brats they are. Oh yeah when they go to sleep they tuck their little heads in and just become a ball of fur.


----------



## Cyreen

Why is it baby birds (i.e. finches, sparrow, robins, blue birds, etc.) all look like grumpy little old men? So cute (the babies - not grumpy little old men)!


----------



## goga82

cotdt said:


> Yah they are amazing creatures, and easy to feed. When they see me they just look at me and open their mouths wide expectantly. If I don't immediately put food in their mouths then they start squeaking like the little brats they are. Oh yeah when they go to sleep they tuck their little heads in and just become a ball of fur.


i have yet to experience raising sparrows.. i do love them to death.. i do look for babies everywhereeeeeeeeeee i turn.. like im opssesed... cant nothing miss my eyes..
so far i havent seen any sparrows..

they really smart tho..i know a lil flock of sparrows.. about 20 of them... i call them my sparrows.. reason to it. i been feeding them last 3 years.. where i work at..
and these lil recognize me.. every time i come in that garage . they surround me.. really come by my feet and beg.. so tame.. but they see anybody else they fly off.. i feed them 10 times a day.. specially now they all have babies  i just love them...


----------



## cotdt

goga82 said:


> i have yet to experience raising sparrows.. i do love them to death.. i do look for babies everywhereeeeeeeeeee i turn.. like im opssesed... cant nothing miss my eyes..
> so far i havent seen any sparrows..
> 
> they really smart tho..i know a lil flock of sparrows.. about 20 of them... i call them my sparrows.. reason to it. i been feeding them last 3 years.. where i work at..
> and these lil recognize me.. every time i come in that garage . they surround me.. really come by my feet and beg.. so tame.. but they see anybody else they fly off.. i feed them 10 times a day.. specially now they all have babies  i just love them...


wow 20 of them! they must be there because you've been feeding them all this time lol. you seem to find babies every day, that is super lucky. it's great what you're doing for the baby birds. do you have a feed outside your house for when they come back?


----------

